# Crear Generador de Señal - Chladni patterns -



## heman (Sep 10, 2007)

Hola

Primero de todo felicitarles por la pagina, es de gran interes.
He estado mirando los tutoriales y son de gran ayuda, aunque quizas demasiado avanzados algunos para mis conocimientos.

Bueno, mi duda es, querria crean un generador de frecuencias como el que se muestra en esta pagina

http://www.classicalguitars.ca/resonances.htm

Bueno, yo, mas que electronico soy musico, y tambien construyo guitarras clasicas.

llevo tiempo intentado investigar el tema de las resonancias en los instrumentos y he encontrado este link.

Por lo que veo para crear este generador de señales se necesita, un amplificador, altavoz, un generador de señal senoidal, y un contador de frecuencias.

He leido todo el articulo en cuestion y entiendo el procedimiento, pero no se muy bien como configurar el generador de señal, y que tipo de contador de frecuencia necesito.

Tengo todo el material, excepto el contador de frecuencia. El generador de señal tengo uno antiguo de la marca LMB (Laboratorio Metreologia Barcelona, o algo asi ...) y amplificador y altavoz tambien.

Mi pregunta es, me vale cualquier contador de frecuencia, o necesito alguno con caracteristicas particulares. 

Y segundo, no entiendo como debo conectar el generador al contador y luego al amplificador.

Bueno gracias por todo, y disculpen si lo que estoy pidiendo es como un mar de dudas

Gracias por todo de antemano.

Heman.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2007)

El contador o frecuencimetro puede ir conectado a la salida del generador o a la salida del amplificador.
Cualquier frecuencimetro que alcance unos 6000 Ciclos o Hz te alcanzara, incluso puedes usar una PC como tal.

Este es un software que utiliza la placa de sonido de la PC como frecuencimetro
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/download/freq-sb.zip


----------



## heman (Sep 10, 2007)

Hola

Muchisimas gracias por la información y el interés Fogonazo!

He estado revisando el generador que tenia y un libro que tenia por casa que hablaba de aparatos de medicion, y me temo que no se is me valdra para el experimento 

Es un generador de TV y FM de Radio Frecuencia, no se si vale para lo mismo que el generador simple de señal, aunque me temo que no ...







De todas formas, suponiendo que este me valga, o adquiera un generador adecuado, cual seria el esquema de conexion del sistema? Podria ser este?

--> Del Generador directamente al amplificador (por la entrada RCA ?) --> y la salida de altavoces del amplificador al altavoz --> Y la salida de TAPE OUT del amplificador al frecuenciometro?

Y en referencia al frecuenciometro en software que me comentabas, se puede vincular al Line In de la tarjeta de sonido o a la entrada de microfono? (no he encontrado ningun panel de configuracin de entradas en el sofware)

Bueno, Muchisimas gracias de nuevo por el interes mostrado, estoy muy ilusinado

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo

Heman


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2007)

No le veo sentido COMPRAR un generador para uso tan eventual. 

Existe OTRO Software que convierte a la PC en un generador de audio.
En este momento no lo tengo pero creo que alguien que lea el hilo te lo puede facilitar, en caso contrario para mañana te lo busco.

Saludos y que tengas Afinados dias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2007)

Me retracto, encontre el programa !

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/software/SineWaveGen.zip

Este en particular NO lo conosco
Si aplicas directamente la salida al amplificador no necesitas medir la frecuencia (Contador o Fecuencimetro) porque el mismo programa te la indica.

Saludos y que tengas Afinados dias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hay multitud de programas, mi afinador de pianos utiliza una PDA y un programa 





Aunque es para electronica, tienes un generador y puedes utilizar los altaveos amplificados de un PC o enchufarlo a un equipo de musica si deseas mas caña.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#pcmeasuring


Aunque puedes ver el comportamiento de la guitarra fisicamente eso no indica un buen sonido.

Para analizar el sonido debes buscar un programa que permita hacer una FFT o fast furrier transformadorrm o analisis del espectro, por ejemplo el cooledit lo hace.
En electronica utilizamos un pulso para caracterizar el sistema, supongo que para instrumentos tambien sirve.

La gracia es que si das un golpe seco deberia salir el comportamiento de la guitarra frecuencial. Como mejor construida mas plano deberia ser el espectro, saliendo solo algunos puntos de resonancia que le dan ese toque..

Los PC dan mucha información , tu tarea sera saberla interpretarla correctamente y esto no lo enseñan en el cole

Actualmente lo mejor es utilizar un PC para el analisis de sistemas sonoros


----------



## heman (Sep 12, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo Fogonazo!

La verdad es que con ese programa se simplifica mucho el asunto.

De todas formas, solo por curiosidad, me he quedado con las ganas de saber como se conectaria el sistema si lo hicieramos en analogico, sin PC, solo con el gernerador de funciones, el contador, y el amplificador... se puede conectar el generador directamente a la entrada del amplificador?

Gracias tambien por la atencia a TioPepe, yo tambien soy de Barcelona...
Si , me imagino que con ordenadores todo sera muchos mas preciso, y lo dificil resulta interpretar los datos ... no obtenerlos ... parece casi como poner la guitarra en un tunel del viento de pruevas de F1 ...

Gracias por el link, la verdad es que ahi hay mucha información.

Si, tienes razon, la medicion, el "taping", se suele realizar con un golpe seco de nudillo sobre la tapa del instrumento, aun sin montar, pero de todas formas, esto de los Chladni patterns, para empezar, no van mal, te da una demostracion visual de la estructura.

Bueno, gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

> Dijo Tiopepe123
> Mi afinador de pianos utiliza una PDA y un programa



Resulta ahora que andas dando conciertos ???


Ok, te describo la conexión.
Del generador va una salida al amplificador y otra al frecuencimetro.
El frecuencimetro se puede conectar tambien a la salida del amplificador, es indistinto.


----------



## heman (Sep 12, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo
Un conocido me dejara un generador y un frecuenciometro dentro de unos dias. tenia miedo que entregara demasiado voltage el generador de funciones y fastidiara el amplificador.

Otra vez solo puedo decir que GRACIAS!
Un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2007)

El generador de funciones se regula, tendras que ajustarlo de acuerdo a la entrada del amplificador donde lo vallas a conectar.
Por ejemplo, si ingresas por una entrada "Line" no sobrepases los 0,5V se salida del generador o podrias provocar distorcion en las etapas de previo del amp.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 12, 2007)

heman:

Normalmente los frecuencimetros ponen la tension maxima que aguantan justo donde conectas las puntas, pero casi seguro que lo puedes conectar directamente al generador y te marcara.
Si el generador tiene una salida TTL (otro conector) mejor conectarlo ahi y te dara mayor precision.

Si tienes un webcam o mejor una camara de fotos o mejor una canon (es que la tengo pirateada) y vas tomando FOTOS a posteriori las puedes procesar, hacer un video o juntarlas/solaparlaso eliminar la guitarra y quedarte solo con las virutas. para mejorar el analisis tranquilamente.

Recuerda que la camara y la guitarra deben estar fijas para obtener luego un buen procesado automatico y facil.


No he leido el articulo, pero parecen virutas, si las tiñes de un color como el verde, azul... no se 

Para buscar el mejor color utiliza fotochop, coges una hoja papel o un plastico transparente le pintas una gama de colores y tomas la foto sobre la guitarra.
Pruebas con la herramienta de la varita magica con la menor tolerancia...y escoges el color que mejor resultado te de.


Lo del ordenador no lo descartes, utiliza un simple micro de PC y compara con distintas guitarras, sobre todo las chinas ya sabes cuales me refiero.
Pillate cualquiera que te permita un analisis espectral, piensa que con el PC se ven claramente las sutilezas del timbre, si has colocado cuerdas metalicas.. ya lo veras. 




Fogonazo: Si si la musica, tengo 3 pianos,2 violines, varias flautas....y hace pocos años entro un un engendro creado por el diablo...un organo electronico roland ep-90 (ya le he echado un vistazo a sus tripas y reparado el teclado... una migita de pan)

-......me olvide un pequeño detalle familiar.... soy la oveja negra de la familia, todos de una forma o otra estan relacionados con el arte, mi padre mi madre, mis hermanos , mi abuelo.
Yo ya de pequeño hacia apagones, incendios...ya se sabe que siempre se cometen errores geneticos aunque creo que quedo bastante claro que no soy del cartero

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

> Tiopepe123 dijo:
> un organo electronico roland ep-90 (ya le he echado un vistazo a sus tripas y reparado el teclado... una migita de pan



Pues has tenido mucha suerte, llevo encontrado: Lauchas (Ratones), cucarachas, arañas, broches para papel, clips para papel y una bonita rata electrocutada en una linea de 600VCA de la cual solo quedo la calabera y el esqueleto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2007)

Las cosas que se encuentran dentro de los cacharros y la cara de "idiotas" que le queda al cliente cuando lo sacas en vivo y en directo y el repertorio de excusas que dan, qui si ya estaba, el niño, que lo he metido yo cuando el no miraba... son la repera.

Lo divertido del caso es que ese dia estaba el afinador, coge el organo subo y a la media hora vuelvo a bajar con el trasto y se muestro y el tio alucinando.

Ademas el afinador es un negado, me llama y me dice que la PDA sea a quedado tonta, que que biene para que se le arregle. No veas cuando le indique que debia hace un reset.. es que compran aparatos y no se leee las instrucciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

Esta profecion tiene satisfacciones, como por ejemplo la cara de alguien tratando de explicar un raton dentro del equipo.

Respecto a los manuales:
El 50% de los usuarios de aparatos electrónicos solo lee las instrucciones después de haber estropeado el equipo con su uso indebido, el otro 50% ni aun así las lee.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 13, 2007)

Pues a mi me pagaron por leer un manual y explicarle lo basico.

Aunque a veces hay cada manual que no te menees, encontre uno directamente traducido de computadora.

Y un DVD donde la señal Y (luminancia) se conectava al TV, aunque el conector era amarillo y evidente mente era la salida normal de S-video


----------

